# DEL BAY ????



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

ANY CALL BACKS FROM DEL BAY YET? "Q" AND OPEN
THANKS.
JUSTONE


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Qualifying, 66 entries:

1, Renegade's Sure Shot, O/H Brian Good
2, Kahn's Just-n-Time, O-Heidi Pius, H-Mike Osteen
3, Double Creek Hhyh Redux, O/H Kay Sweezey
4, Maranathas Pledge of Allegiance, O-Steve and June Cawood, H-Patti Roberts

RJ-Fern Cobble's Southern Detour O-Les Levering, H-Mike Osteen

Jams: 
- Montgomery's Solo N Suprize O-Brian & Carolyn McCreesh, H-Patti Roberts;
- Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, O/H Milly Welsh
- Tidewater's Action Jackson, O/H Jerald Wilks
- Solum Deuce of Walensis, O-Jennifer Wallace, H-Mike Osteen
- Chavez Lotta Drake, O/H Cal Rumbley
- Delpond's Pink Champagne, O-Mark Menzies, H-Alan Pleasant
- Boomah's Maxximum Caliber, O/H Lynn Manus
- Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp, O/H Milly Welsh
- Peakebrook's Got The Tricks, O-Alvin Hatcher, H-Mike Osteen
- DW's WhatADifferenceADrakeMakes, O/H Michael Globetti

MG


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

crackerd said:


> 4, Maranathas Pledge of Allegiance, O-Steve and June Cawood, H-Patti Roberts


Congrats to Pledge from "Team Bullet"!


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

The Q finished around 5PM.
1st - #16 Rengade' Sure Shot, O/H: Brian Good
2nd - #27 Kahn's Just-n-Time, MH H: Mike Osteen
3rd - #64 Double Creek Hhyh Redux, O/H: Kay Sweezey
4th - #45 Maranathas Pledge Of Allegiance, H: Patti Roberts
RJ - #11 Fern Cobble's Southern Detour, H: Mike Osteen
JAMs - 12, 15, 17, 19, 24, 34, 38, 47, 49, 52

OPEN Callbacks after 1st series:1-6, 12, 14, 17, 22, 24, 25, 27, 28, 31, 33, 34, 36-38, 43, 44, 46, 47, 49, 51-58, 60, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 71, 
74-77, 82, 84.

They should have finished the land blind and had callbacks... Maybe even started the water blind... I left before the callbacks. Sorry!


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

Congrats on your JAM Michael!!!!!

You should be very proud of your little girl!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Pledge on his 4th in the Q!!  Pledge is a Cruise/Briezy baby!!

Andy and Momma Briezy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Pledge!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, Auggie.

30 dogs back for open water blind:
Nos. 1, 4, 6, 12, 14, 17, 22, 25, 31, 33, 34, 38, 44, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 60, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 74, 75, 76, 82, 84.

Which may be why the derby's resuming at the ungodly hour of 7 a.m...  

MG


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

3rd Double Creek Hhyh Redux, O/H Kay Sweezey 
Jam DW's WhatADifferenceADrakeMakes, O/H Michael Globetti 

YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Way To Go!!!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Auggie said:


> The Q finished around 5PM.
> 1st - #16 Rengade' Sure Shot, O/H: Brian Good
> 2nd - #27 Kahn's Just-n-Time, MH H: Mike Osteen
> 3rd - #64 Double Creek Hhyh Redux, O/H: Kay Sweezey
> ...


Nice job Brian...

Congrats to everyone...


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

*GOOOOO MICHEAL* 

*Great Job*

* Mark*


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Kristen Hoffman won the derby and there are 11 dogs back for the last series in the Amt.
Katie


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Derby (24 entries):

1, Nashville Cat, O/H Kristen Hoffman
2, Beaverdam's Au Poivre, O/H Patti Roberts
3, Aran Islands Dougan, O/H Pat Martin
4, Contrails Tailspin, O/H Dave Opseth

RJ River's Edge Bay Pilot, O/H Alex Abraham

Jams
Firemark's Prayer of Jabez, O-Lee Nelson, H-Dave Jensen
CK's Pancake, O-Marion Stroud-Swingle, H-Alan Pleasant
Oak Valley Black Velvet, O-Ed & Sandra Gipson, H-Dave Jensen
Firemark's Going Back to Cali, O-Jeffrey Bandel, H-Dave Jensen
Peakviews Miss Scarlet, O-Nazir Adam, H-Mike Osteen
Hays Abby Pocohontas Hill, O-Bruce Gottwald Jr, H-Kristen Hoffman
DW's WhatADifferenceADrakeMakes, O/H Michael Globetti

MG


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Ed Forry won the open with Clipper


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Pippin and Dave! And how 'bout those Firemark fluffies? Yeehaw!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Brian!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

This is all the info I have .... I am sorry I dont know which dog won just the owner. Also dont have the RJ or Jams

1st- Bob Larson
2nd - Betsy Bernhard -Buttons
3rd - Craig Stonesifer- Peaches - Qual. for the Amt. Natl
4th - Craig Stonesifer- Gipsy

Congrats to All!!
________
Iolite Vaporizer Review


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

RJ in the Amt. was Dottie Metcalf with Rush
________
FORD STRAIGHT-6 ENGINE PICTURE


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Amateur Results*



Brenda said:


> This is all the info I have .... I am sorry I dont know which dog won just the owner. Also dont have the RJ or Jams
> 
> 1st- Bob Larson
> 2nd - Betsy Bernhard -Buttons
> ...


YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go guys!!!!!  Good luck to Craig and Peaches at the Natl Amt!


----------



## Mary Bizub (Jul 23, 2005)

hey guys go to akc.org, they have the list of who won the fld trial as well as video clips of some dogs in each stake except am. congrats to scotty getting a 2nd in the open. the qual. shows blind work.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*del Bay*

Congratulations to my friend Steve Brenner and Ed with the open win with Clipper. I believe this will Clippers 2nd invite to the big dance.

Dave Ospeth with his derby placement gets a big thumbs up.
dave K.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats to Brian Good! Won a 66 dog Q! AND did a great job of not letting Ben know how nervous he was!  
WAYDAGO, MAN!


----------

